# Schnee-Text-Effekt



## marcel_notbohm (4. Dezember 2004)

Hat sich erledigt!


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (4. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

Nun ja, also gegen das Anwenden des Schnee-Effekts spricht eigentlich vorab, dass die
Grafik an sich schon mal sehr klein ist und dann wahrscheinlich die Wirkung verloren geht.

Aber wenn es denn unbedingt sein muss, kannst Du ja verschiedene Möglichkeiten probieren:

- benutze ein helles Blau statt des Weiß
- Lass den Schnee in das Kreuz "reinfließen", das schaut bestimmt auch gut aus
- Versehe den Schnee mit einer leichten Kontur, dann kommt der Effekt sicher auch raus

usw. usf. Du siehst, die Möglichkeiten sind vielfältig - einfach mal ausprobieren.

Gruss Markus


----------



## securid (4. Dezember 2004)

hy

am besten ist, du zoomst dir das bild mal ganz groß, nimmst dann den normalen pinsel und wie vorher schon erwähnt eine helle blaue farbe.

stell den pinsel auf ca. 2 pixel, damit du genau arbeiten kannst.

danach fahr einfach mal oben an der schrift und dem kreuz entlang.

dann lässt du den schnee noch etwas in die schrift, und das kreuz, laufen, versehst das ganze noch mit ein wenig kontur...

und fertig ist dein schnee logo


----------



## Consti (4. Dezember 2004)

Warum hast du deinen Post Editiert?

So finden andere User, die vllt das gleiche Problem, die Antworten zu einer Frage, die es gahr nicht mehr gibt.
Wäte gut, wenn du die Frage wieder schreiben würdest!


----------



## Doerek (28. Oktober 2007)

Consti hat gesagt.:


> Warum hast du deinen Post Editiert?
> 
> So finden andere User, die vllt das gleiche Problem, die Antworten zu einer Frage, die es gahr nicht mehr gibt.
> Wäte gut, wenn du die Frage wieder schreiben würdest!


jo...schade. Ich suche z.B. zur Zeit ein Tutorial zum Thema: Text mit Schnee/effekt.
Mal schaun was die Board-suche bringt...


----------

